# reasonable places to rent in Duabi



## sandygreetham (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi 

We are looking for a 2 bed apartment to rent in Dubai from February, in a fairly ok area (not east of the Dubai Creek) but does anyone know where we can find one around the 125,000 AED a year mark, preferably with a pool and gym? When you look for 2 bedders on the sites they all seem to be 160,000 upwards!

Any help greatly appreciated on where to look or any contacts


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here to the Dubai forum, where I think you will get a better response.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I unfortunately dont know of anything for that sort of price for a 2 bedroom.
You are looking at what you said around 160 - 200K...


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

check for places like:
International City
Discovery Gardens
Bur Dubai (Mankhool / Golden Sands)

there are many websites to search but unfortunately i cant write urls in the post yet


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Might be hard to find in a nice area with pool and gym, 

impossible for a 2bed in marina, jbr, jlt for 125,000k,

Bur Dubai might be an option.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

The websites you are looking at are probably about right.
Discovery Garden rents for a one bed start at 115K. 2BR hard to come by. No pools open yet and no gym.


Are you going to be working in Dubai? Unless you like spending hours in traffic it's important to be as near as possible to your work location.


----------



## sandygreetham (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks i appreciate the comments, do you know how long it takes to get from Bur Dubai to Jumeira on a normal journey?

The websites you are looking at are probably about right.
Discovery Garden rents for a one bed start at 115K. 2BR hard to come by. No pools open yet and no gym.


Are you going to be working in Dubai? Unless you like spending hours in traffic it's important to be as near as possible to your work location.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

where exactely in jumeira? jumeira is a huge area...


----------



## sandygreetham (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks*



WalkerH said:


> where exactely in jumeira? jumeira is a huge area...


Hi Dubai Marina or JB Towers, i am moving over in January and just wondered if the cheap rent further out of town is actually worth it with the horror travelling times i hear about? Is it that bad? cheers


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am told by a secret agent that over 2,000 apartments are opening in JBR february next year....... surely with this influx of apartments, they must be reasonable value...
many expats i know have already left, so apartments are freeing up....


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

I live in Mankhool / Bur dubai and it takes me 40 minutes from there to Palm Jebel Ali where I work (which is far beyond Jumairah) if I leave at 6:55am maintaining an average speed of 105 km/hr on SZR (coz I'm sleepy). The trip home takes something around an 1.25 hours when I leave at 5:00pm from Jebel Ali. 

I think that Bur dubai is the extreme that one can withstand if he works anywhere in new Dubai but nothing farthest


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

While the real estate market is softening up, it seems that it's only softening for buyers (at the moment), and not as much for renters. And while there are more apartments opening up, and more apartments being vacated, they arn't dropping prices much quite yet. There needs to be more supply on the market for that to happen. Give it a few more weeks, and you'll see the rental prices slip as people try to make up for their losses.

At the moment: I think you'll be looking at 160 or so for a 2br. 1Brs on the Palm are 180, ish. But you can find this sort of stuff on Dubizzle.com ... There you'll find alot of rental / buying classified.


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

also at this website
www dot gnads4u.com/properties


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Dubai International City - 2 Bed Room Around 90K 
Try in Jumeirah 2 or in Al Barsha. 

Jeev






sandygreetham said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking for a 2 bed apartment to rent in Dubai from February, in a fairly ok area (not east of the Dubai Creek) but does anyone know where we can find one around the 125,000 AED a year mark, preferably with a pool and gym? When you look for 2 bedders on the sites they all seem to be 160,000 upwards!
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated on where to look or any contacts


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jeev said:


> Dubai International City - 2 Bed Room Around 90K
> Try in Jumeirah 2 or in Al Barsha.
> 
> Jeev



Only choose to live in International City if you have no sense of smell


Gulfnews: Stench gags International City residents


-


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I have been looking for 1/2 bedroomed appartments particularly discovery gardens but like dubai marina. 

does anybody think the prices will be dropping for rent. need somewhere for feb.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

rosco said:


> I have been looking for 1/2 bedroomed appartments particularly discovery gardens but like dubai marina.
> 
> does anybody think the prices will be dropping for rent. need somewhere for feb.



I have heard that Marina prices may level off in Feb, but a drop will require some further panic from sellers who need cash and cannot find a buyer. Currently the more affordable side of the Marina is DEC tower, seem reasonable compared to the rest, but I have heard some bad stories on finishing quality in that tower.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

DEC Tower - not bad, as everyone knows its at wrong end of marina at the moment.

Dorrabay just opened up, and theres others opening as well, but for the time being its not the greatest location, finishes are ok at best - tower is pretty much empty, but people are moving in, theres a lot of DEC tower apartments on the market.


----------

